# HL RZR, Ranger and Mav MAX playing around



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have to say, and You won't normally hear these words come out of my mouth... 


But... I Do like that HL RZR..... If I had the doe to drop, I'd probably have to have one.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

They are pretty nice! There was a real nice Maverick XMR or whatever they are out there but it didn't end too well for him, lol.
Here he is standing on top of it









And the HL RZR winching him out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch!!!!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nice vids !! And poor ol canned ham !!!


----------

